# draw wieght



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a hoyt raider intruder and it has about 55 lb draw weight. will it have enugh force behind it to kill a nice sized deer at 40 yards. i dont want to wound it and never find it. I have it sighted in at 20, 30, and 40 yard all shooting very consitently.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

That should be enouf But 40 yards? I have never taken a deer that far.. Not even with my shot gun I mean the farthest i have taken a deer with my shot go was 15 yards.. Its alot funner to let em get nice and close But 55 Should be PLeanty to kill a deer.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yes it will be more than enough to clean kill a deer. As for shooting 40 yards, if you practice practice practice and can take that shot knowing that you've had practice at that distance, I'd say go ahead and take that shot when you can.

Personally, I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec 70# I haven't taken a shot over 25 yards. I could've taken deer that were about 35 but I didn't feel comfortable taking that shot, cuz I had just gotten my bow, and hadn't practice that distance with it. As for next year, I'm hoping to have accuracy up to 50 yards, just in case


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

What do you guys think of shooting a 40 lbs bow but only talking shot that are 15-18 yards or less?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My dad has a Jennings Forked Lightning set at 42lbs and with Graflex arrows and a 125gr ORIGINAL Satelite 3 blade broadheads. With this setup he has taken more deer (7-20 yards all pass throughs) than I have.

Shot placement, sharp broadheads and practice are the 3 most important parts of bowhunting IMO.

Good luck.


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

my uncle has his bow at 70 pounds and he shot at 70 yards so 55 at 40 im sure will be enough.....i know it will punch through plywood easy enough


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya I took my first deer with a bow this year (mule deer doe) at 22 yards with my fourty lbs. bow complete pass through.


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

as far as pass throughs go i forgot to mention that on my first hunting season i was hunting with a 27 pound bow and i got a partial pass through..the next year with 35 lbs it went completely through the brisket


----------

